#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Генетика и вегетарианство.

## Вадим Асадулин

№7779 Наследственный гемохроматоз, I тип (Hereditary hemochromatosis, type I) – мутации C282Y и H63D в гене HFE (C282Y and H63D mutations in HFE gene).
http://www.invitro.ru/analizes/for-doctors/150/9795/
Симптомы и признаки заболевания включают в себя гиперпигментацию кожи, диабет, гепатомегалию (классическая триада), нарушение со стороны деятельности сердца, артропатию и гипогонадизм. Ранние жалобы чаще всего сводятся к слабости, апатии, похуданию, изменению окраски кожи, болям в животе, утрате либидо и явлениям, характерным для начала диабета. Наиболее чёткими объективными признаками полностью развившегося заболевания служат гепатомегалия, гиперпигментация кожи, телеангиэктазии, спленомегалия, артропатия, нарушения сердечного ритма, застойная сердечная недостаточность, выпадение волос на теле, атрофия яичек и желтуха.
Особенность гемохроматоза, затрудняющая своевременную диагностику и лечение, заключается в том, что, как правило, клинические признаки заболевания проявляют себя не сразу, а только лишь, когда количество накопленного железа в организме намного превышает допустимые нормы. Последнее сопровождается грубыми нарушениями со стороны работы внутренних органов и систем.
*В качестве дополнительных лечебно-профилактических мероприятий пациентам с гемохроматозом следует рекомендовать сделать «крен» в вегетарианство, поскольку железо из растительной пищи всасывается хуже, чем из мясной, и регулярно употреблять содержащий танин чай, который затрудняет всасывание железа из пищевых продуктов.*
http://gastroportal.ru/php/content.php?id=1317

----------

Ритл (01.02.2013), Топпер- (27.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Кому не стоит быть вегетарианцем:
http://books.google.ru/books?id=cEja...%20hla&f=false
Генетическая предрасположенность к развитию В12-дефицитной анемии подтверждается при исследовании антигенов системы HLA: установлена ассоциация заболевания с антигенами HLA B7, Dw2, Dw5 и DR2.

----------

Ритл (01.02.2013), Топпер- (27.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Популярно о генетике:
http://mygenome.ru/articles/58/

----------

Ритл (01.02.2013), Топпер- (27.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Вегетарианство снижает риск ишемической болезни сердца на треть.
Вегетарианская диета на треть снижает риск развития ишемической болезни сердца (ИБС) у ее приверженцев. К такому выводу пришли эксперты из Оксфордского университета, предприняв наиболее масштабное за все время научного наблюдения в этой области исследование. Результаты их работы опубликованы в журнале American Journal of Clinical Nutrition.
Авторы проанализировали данные о почти 45 тысячах жителях Англии и Шотландии (34 процента из них определили себя, как вегетарианцев), с начала 1990-х годов и до 2009 года принимавших участие в оксфордском исследовании European Prospective Investigation into Cancer and Nutrition (EPIC).
На протяжении этих лет участников просили отвечать на вопросы, касающиеся их состояния здоровья и образа жизни, включая рацион питания, физическую активность, вредные привычки и так далее. У примерно 20 тысяч респондентов также регулярно измеряли кровяное давление и брали анализы крови, что позволило авторам работы получить информацию о динамике уровня холестерина у них в крови.
За временной период, в который проходило EPIC, было выявлено 1235 подтвержденных случаев ИБС, включая 169, закончившихся смертельным исходом. В 1066 случаях пациентам потребовалась госпитализация по связанным с ИБС показаниям.
Риск развития ИБС у вегетарианцев в результате оказался на 32 процента ниже, чем у не придерживающихся такой диеты, причем это статистическое соотношение было получено, принимая во внимание такие факторы, как возраст, пол, наличие вредных привычек, уровень физической активности, индекс массы тела, уровень образования и социоэкономический бэкграунд респондентов.
Анализ также показал, что у вегетарианцев в среднем ниже, чем у не-вегетарианцев, такие показатели, как индекс массы тела, уровень холестерина в крови и кровяное давление, что, по мнению авторов, во многом объясняет снижение у них риска развития ИБС.
http://medportal.ru/mednovosti/news/...31/vegetarian/
А м. б. если они не фанаты, просто добрее?

----------

Ритл (01.02.2013)

----------

